# Différences entre les Ipod Touch 6 16go, 32go etc...



## Johan22a (17 Janvier 2016)

Bonsoir à tous, je compte bientôt remplacer mon Ipod Touch 5 g pour le 6 g. Mais je voulais savoir si y avait des différences, hormis les go bien sûr, entre le 16, le 32 etc... Car à l'époque quand j'avais acheté mon 5 g, le vendeur m'avait dit que les vidéos sur la version 16go n'était pas en full hd. J'ai cherché sur Amazon etc... Concernant le 6 g mais je ne trouve rien. Merci par avance.


----------



## iPro01 (1 Février 2016)

Bonjour ! On voit sur le lien ci-après qu'il y a eu 2 "fournées" d'iPod Touch de 5è génération. Il n'est pas indiqué s'il est doté du Full HD, mais il est indiqué "16go comme vous. Avez-vous une caméra ? Une dragonne ? Sur cet iPod. En espérant vous avoir aidé,

Martin
PS: Le lien:  https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204217


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------

